

Duckduckgo.com easter egg: lorem ipsum - mattbee
http://duckduckgo.com/?q=lorem+ipsum

======
imperialWicket
Not quite an easter egg, but one of many very convenient features:
<http://duckduckgo.com/tech.html>

------
sofuture
I don't think that's an easter egg, I think it's just pretty good zero-click
info :)

